# Redeeming BMW Credit Card Rewards



## Steve Espo (Jan 15, 2007)

Can anyone explain how to get my Rewards money from BMW Credit Card? Yesterday I signed my lease for my ED delivery. I had already called the Credit card division and redeemed 80000 points. They send a voucher for $800 but no instructions on how to get CASH! So I asked my CA and the finance guy who had no answers and mumbled something about sending it to Financial Services with a copy of the bill of sale. Well tonight I figured let me call the Rewards phone number on the certificate and the lady said the dealer should've have taken the voucher as part of my up front money. I don't know if SHE knew what she was talking about either. Just seems like we all talk things over on this great site and we come to know how BMW functions better than their "Customer Centers" do. One of our dealer freinds please help me understand, I just want my $800 for som mad money in DE.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## 85mm (Sep 2, 2005)

Steve Espo said:


> I had already called the Credit card division and redeemed 80000 points. They send a voucher for $800 but no instructions on how to get CASH!


The BMW reward program is better than I thought. It's pretty standard at $100 points per 10k points. I thought the ratio was lower. I'm interested to know how the rewards are redeemed too. Without knowing more it seems like it could complicate the negotiations that much more.

My favorite credit card program is still Starwood American Express. 10k points gets you a night at most W hotels, Westins, Sheratons etc. 20k points get you a night a the St. Regis in SF, or roughly $200/night based on the average reward program payoff. Plus you get the fifth night free so that you could stay five nights at the St. Regis for 80k points or "$800 in reward points".


----------



## ndabunka (May 31, 2009)

Odd results...no information on how to redeem but this thread shows up third in a search...


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I had redeemed my points about a year ago. I was told I could not get a check, only a certificate for BMW service, the parts department, over mileage credit towards my lease, or a credit to a new purchase. They would not even let me just credit my cards account.


----------



## YGBSM (Mar 9, 2007)

Who told you that? I've redeemed points for cash on two vehicle purchases, one in 2007 and another just a few weeks ago.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

YGBSM said:


> Who told you that? I've redeemed points for cash on two vehicle purchases, one in 2007 and another just a few weeks ago.


The BMW card people. They directly credited my purchase via a partial car payment.


----------



## k2chad (May 13, 2008)

I was told they could cut a check for parts, money off purchase, etc. As a pure rewards card the BMW probably isn't the best. BUT out of all my cards, it has the lowest interest. 9.9% is actually really really good right now if you buy something and don't pay it off right away. Not that anyone ever does that


----------

